# GIVE ME SOME MOMO!



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

MoMo Bettas is back with a vengence some AWESOME fish this season. Some really beautiful veil tails, the best looking females I have to date seen and some really exceptional breeding pairs at great prices.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

get one!


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

I got these 2


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

cool! what are their names?


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

The red one is Pismo and dont have a name for the orange one yet


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

"This thread has been deemed to be a continuation of an already active thread and appears to have no purpose other than promote a seller. In order to reduce the spam on the boards, this thread is being closed to new replies.

"The Betta Fish Moderating Team"


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

I just wanted to clear the air regarding my post. The reason I posted it was to share pictures of some beautiful fish. I am in no way affiliated with the breeder although I have purchased fish from them. While it is true that they are my personal favorite breeders my honest intentions were just to share pictures of beautiful bettas. Thanks


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you for your understanding.
We appreciate the desire to share pictures of these beautiful fish and we do not want to discourage such sharing by the owners or with the owner's permission.
Unfortunately when it comes promoting and driving unsolicited traffic to a particular seller, we cannot read minds or intentions and make the determination as an objective observer.
We do have a vendor (and a classified for members) section where such vendors are able display their stock and deals in accordance with the rules of the boards. All vendors are welcome there, but it is most important that everyone follows the same rule.

In the interest of reducing thread spam on the boards, I will merge both threads so your statement will remain in the relevant thread.


----------

